# Photo-Shop-Vac



## Steve Busey (May 6, 2011)

Had an electrical glitch in the shop which somehow combined my PhotoShop with my ShopVac, so now I can clean up dust from my pictures!


​
It might not show on the forum, but it picked out the dust from the pen and from the acrylic stand, and even cleaned up a nasty ink stain on the backdrop!

:wink:


----------

